# Free software to add tags



## charliechalk (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm looking for a free program to add tags to the photos on my computer.  I'm lazy with my photos and use Microsoft Office Picture Manager to edit.  I'd love it if there was an option in there to add tags to the photos too.

Can Picasa do this?

Any other potential programmes that can both edit the photos and add tags?

Thanks y'all.


----------



## charliechalk (Dec 6, 2009)

69 views and no suggestions?!


----------



## boogschd (Dec 6, 2009)

tags =  comments ?

lightroom i think :/


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2009)

charliechalk said:


> 69 views and no suggestions?!


This is very tacky as a second post. 

A 30 second search of www.picasa.com yielded this:

New features in Picasa 3.5 : Picasa Basics - Picasa Help

and here 24 hours later, frowny face emoticon and all, you're complaining about something so very easy to have found on your own. :lmao:

There are bunches of other free editing and tagging applications out there. They are easily found, like the above, with an Internet search.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 6, 2009)

You don't even have to download anything.  Just go to properties of the image and add them.






You don't even have to do that.




Click on the text where the tags are and you can add more.


----------



## charliechalk (Dec 7, 2009)

KmH said:


> This is very tacky as a second post.


And yours very helpful! Thank you.  Re: Picasa:  I had run a search and seen the Name Tag and Geotag options but not the Tag option.  That was me being dappy.  I had had reservations about Picasa as some people had issues uploading their photos to Flickr but there are now a couple of methods to do this.



			
				O|||||||O said:
			
		

> Just go to properties of the image and add them.


Had never noticed the Keywords section under File properties.  Can one run a search for those keywords? (I'm running Windows XP not Vista so don't get the little info box at the bottom of the page that O|||||||O kindly posted. The downside of using this method is if I wanted to add one tag to fifty photos then I'd have to do each one individually.

Yes, Lightroom does what I'm looking for.  But at a hefty cost...

Now 140 views with three responses; much better odds! Thank you all.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 7, 2009)

charliechalk said:


> Can one run a search for those keywords?



...That's a good question.  I don't know.

I've never tried, and I honestly wouldn't know where to start looking, or where to type in my search terms...


......checks computer.........

You Can!

Pretty sure XP has the search function on the start menu too...







...Still have to type them in one at a time though.  You *might* be able to select multiple images and select the properties of all of them.


----------

